# Joe Rogan Owns Some Douche Wearing Affliction T-Shirt



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBv-...m.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=106503811

Joe Rogan owns. Nuff Said


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Already posted. :thumbsup: 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/32938-joe-rogan-owns-ufc-heckler.html


----------

